
JOIN Considered Harmful - mpweiher
http://h2co3.org/blog/index.php/2017/04/10/join-considered-harmful/
======
coreyp_1
By whom? They are useful, and as part of a query, communicate meaning.

You are conflating your own uneasiness about a topic with the appropriateness
of that topic to solve a problem. Where you get an "uneasy feeling", I found
the subject to be very intuitive. Where you see it as "backwards", I see it as
making perfect sense.

If you want to make a higher-order abstraction, then by all means please do
so. I wouldn't mind checking it out, even! But don't say that the lower-level
use is "harmful". Then it just sounds like clickbait.

------
tinus_hn
Considered harmful essays considered harmful.

[http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)

It's a tired cliched crutch.

